# Tablets - kindle, ipad, etc



## ffemt128 (Nov 28, 2012)

SO here's the deal. My 5 y/o wants an Ipad for Christmas, that's not happening for what they cost. I was considering a Kindle Fire Hd. What are some of the other options out there and what would you recommend?


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 28, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Tab.

I got a 7.0 but they have 10.0 for about the same money now.

It is a rock solid platform with everything you could want except you can't put apps on the expansion SD card yet (a failing of the operating system, not the tablet). Media can go on the SD card, just not apps.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you considered looking at a refurbished one? Apple sells them directly and they come with the same warranty and support as a new one. I think they might still be selling iPad 1's and 2's as refurbs and that could be perfect for a youngn'. I've purchased a Mac Mini and Apple TV refurbs from Apple and they've worked flawlessly. There's always the ipod touch as well.

Amazon had a cyber monday deal on the Fire for $129. I actually thought about one for the kids at that price. I wouldn't be surprised to see that deal show up again before Christmas. Like Dr. CAD mentioned the Galaxy is supposed to be pretty good, though I don't know too much about them. Outside of those three options, I'm not sure there's much else worth considering right now.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the Xoom. Love it. Stay away from Asus and g tabs. Both have different issues that make them undesirable.


----------



## shoelesst (Nov 28, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> SO here's the deal. My 5 y/o wants an Ipad for Christmas, that's not happening for what they cost. I was considering a Kindle Fire Hd. What are some of the other options out there and what would you recommend?



I would go with a refurbished iPad.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 28, 2012)

My 20 yr old daughter (yep, I'm old) had to have an IPad, obsessed over it for a few weeks, I refused to spend $700.00 on an IPad when I just got both of my kids amazing laptops less than a year ago. She pulled the trigger and bought it herself, after a week, she realized that it was a lot of hype, that she didn't need an IPad, she just returned it, ordered a Kindle Fire HD and saved several hundred dollars.
In this day and age, I am sure that your 5 yrs old will know the difference right away, but the big selling points for IPads to kids are all of the apps that they can play with and the music that they can download at a premium through apple. 
In my opinion, $700.00 to play games and listen to music on a 9 inch screen would be better spent buying a real good laptop, you will get much better bang for your buck.


----------



## stdkls28 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the Google Nexus 7 by Asus and LOVE IT. I got it when they came out earlier this year. The Kindle Fire is pointless unless you have Amazon Prime account. 

Quad Core Processor, 12 core GPU (I believe), 1280X800 - 216 ppi graphics with IPS display, cloud storage, latest version of Android: 4.2, 1 GB RAM, WiFi, GPS. It's very fast, portable and customizable. Plus starts out at $199.00 which is the 16GB one I got. They have 32GB and 32 GB with Mobile service. 

Check it out:
http://www.google.com/nexus/7/

Only thing some ppl dislike is the lack of a rear camera...not a big for me as my cell phone takes awesome pics and we have a very nice family camera anyways...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ipod touch 4th or 5th gen - that is what my 7 and 5 year are getting.

They love my iphone - ipad's are too much - ipods are what we chose - all the capabilities of the iphone minus the phone service - but you can load textPlus from the app store and you can actually talk and text from the ipod.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep, I've heard the Nexus is a beast, very good piece of equipment. It's really hard for me to say anything against getting technology for a young child, my children grew up around computers, have always had a desktop and laptop, in this day and age, it is almost a necessity.
If the apps are the reason to get it...I have a hard time with getting an IPad.
The problem I had was that my daughter used money she was saving for a car, when I told her "I hope you can drive that IPad, maybe you can sit with it and pretend it is a car".....the wise *** downloaded some sort of app that mad "Vroom Vroom" car like sounds and played it for me.....LMAO!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions so far, keep them coming. My we were looking at it for games, videos and as an ereader as she is starting to read the basics now. I need to look into the various educational apps etc that are available for each as well. We want this to be more than just for fun. I know the kindle has tons of avaialble books available online for download. Keep the options coming.


----------



## stdkls28 (Nov 28, 2012)

you can also get the Kindle App on any Android device and I have seen many learning apps offered for both apple and android.


----------



## BobF (Nov 28, 2012)

Contrary to another report, I have an ASUS A500 that has been rock solid. I just ordered an A700 for the wife. $350 @ Amazon - might be out of your range.

I use the free Kindle app on my A500 a lot. Worx great.

I don't know about ed apps for Android - I'm too old to learn ;-)


----------



## stdkls28 (Nov 28, 2012)

BobF said:


> Contrary to another report, I have an ASUS A500 that has been rock solid.



I agree; I did months research on all tablets before I choose the Nexus 7 from Google that is made by ASUS and everything I read spoke about how solid the tablet was going to be. Plus with the specs it seemed it wouldn't be obsolete as soon as others.


----------



## Thig (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the Nexus 7 and love it. For a 5 year old have you looked at the Vtech Innotab 2s


----------



## Dugger (Nov 28, 2012)

Tablets for 5 year olds!! Wow, I'm really out of touch! (Pun intended).


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 28, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Thanks for the opinions so far, keep them coming. My we were looking at it for games, videos and as an ereader as she is starting to read the basics now. I need to look into the various educational apps etc that are available for each as well. We want this to be more than just for fun. I know the kindle has tons of avaialble books available online for download. Keep the options coming.




That is why we liked the iPod Touch - it offers thousands of apps (Games and Educational Games).

A ton of math, science, history games that makes the learning fun for the kids.

My kids love playing those on the iPhone - and they are learning - my 5 year old daughter can do her additions up to 12 now 1+1 2+2 3+3 and so on.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 28, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> That is why we liked the iPod Touch - it offers thousands of apps (Games and Educational Games).
> 
> A ton of math, science, history games that makes the learning fun for the kids.
> 
> My kids love playing those on the iPhone - and they are learning - my 5 year old daughter can do her additions up to 12 now 1+1 2+2 3+3 and so on.


 
Ours will spend hours on our phones, or until the batteries die, which is why we were looking. We were hoping for something a little larger than the phones.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 28, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Ours will spend hours on our phones, or until the batteries die, which is why we were looking. We were hoping for something a little larger than the phones.



Yeah that is the downside - they are the same size as the iphone.

Have you looked at the Nabi? Those are 7" screens, have wifi, games and apps to download - think it runs on andriod..

Designed for kids..


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 28, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah that is the downside - they are the same size as the iphone.
> 
> Have you looked at the Nabi? Those are 7" screens, have wifi, games and apps to download - think it runs on andriod..
> 
> Designed for kids..


 

I did look into them, most of the reviews were not all that great. I need to go and physically look at some of the various options out there.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 28, 2012)

One thing that I don't like about the Kindles and iPads is that they don't accept a digital memory card. Other devices accept microSD cards (eg the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2).

This may or may not be important to your needs, especially as not everything can be put on the memory card.

Steve


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 28, 2012)

cpfan said:


> One thing that I don't like about the Kindles and iPads is that they don't accept a digital memory card. Other devices accept microSD cards (eg the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2).
> 
> This may or may not be important to your needs, especially as not everything can be put on the memory card.
> 
> Steve



Same issue with the Google Nexus tabs. No SD slot.


----------



## keena (Nov 28, 2012)

I did 7 presentations here in college on the kindle fire... Don't get it for a kid, lol. Like others have said, the nexus 7 is your best bang for your buck right now. Comes with newest Android platform and runs Android as it is supposed to. The kindle runs a restricted version of Android. The no sd slot is only an issue if you plan to use it as a full scale mp3 player. You will never full the memory with just apps. 

My opinion, get the nexus 7. Its cheaper than I pad, better than ipad, and a top of the line Android device.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 28, 2012)

That is the downside as well - no microSD slots - although you can store 5GB on the iCloud..

There are a lot of options out there - get what suits your kids the best - mine loved the small handheld ones - so we went with that.

They did have the Innotab - they liked that - but the games that they could download got to easy for them - and they got tired of holding that when watching movies.

They loved to listen to music a lot as well - so the smaller version suited them better.

Check consumer reports or cnet reviews on them - should find some good info for comparison..


----------



## GreginND (Nov 28, 2012)

$700 for an iPad? Must be one of the higher end ones.

I have the new iPad mini. For $329 it's not too bad in price. Yes, more than some of the other tablets of similar size but I already have lots of apps for it. I love the form factor.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> Yep, I've heard the Nexus is a beast, very good piece of equipment. It's really hard for me to say anything against getting technology for a young child, my children grew up around computers, have always had a desktop and laptop, in this day and age, it is almost a necessity.
> If the apps are the reason to get it...I have a hard time with getting an IPad.
> The problem I had was that my daughter used money she was saving for a car, when I told her "I hope you can drive that IPad, maybe you can sit with it and pretend it is a car"...._*.the wise *** downloaded some sort of app that mad "Vroom Vroom" car like sounds and played it for me.....LMAO!!!*_


_*
*_ 
Oh Snap!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> My 20 yr old daughter (yep, I'm old) had to have an IPad, obsessed over it for a few weeks She pulled the trigger and bought it herself, after a week, she realized that it was a lot of hype, that she didn't need an IPad, she just returned it, ordered a Kindle Fire HD and saved several hundred dollars.
> .


 This is pretty funny. I bought the ASUS TF700T-B1-CG 10.1-Inch Tablet two weeks ago after doing all the research trying to decide what to get. I brought it home and played with it all night going back and forth between my laptop. I went to bed that night thinkingwhat the hell did I just buy. I kept going back to the laptop because it was so much easier. I returned it two days later after giving it one more shot. Keep in mind I also have an Android phone and can do everything on there that I need to do also when the laptop isn't there.

My biggest thing is I want Microsoft office to be able to run on it at full capacity. I think I'll wait a while for the windows based tablets to catch up then think about getting another one.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck with that! 



Runningwolf said:


> I think I'll wait a while for the windows based tablets to catch up then think about getting another one.


----------



## BobF (Nov 28, 2012)

Dan - sounds you should be looking at a netbook. Or just stick with the laptop.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well after a lot of research reading reviews and speaking with people who have tablets, I decided on the Samsung Galaxy for my daughter. It's charging now then will go in the box for wrapping.


----------

